# Motherboard bit the big one



## pato513 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok, so I have a DT TiVo that died after a bad lightening storm. I already tried replacing the PS with no change. I threw the HD in my PC and the HD is fine.

So here is my question, if I buy a new DT TiVo that is the same model, can I throw my old HD in the new unit? I know the recorded programs are encrypted but I don't really care about them. What I want to keep are the season passes. My wife had like 20 or more season passes and I'm sick of hearing about it. Is there anyway to swap the HDs, and have this work?

If you have any ideas please post the steps you think I should follow.

Thanks!


----------



## pato513 (Oct 8, 2008)

TiVo should give you the option/ability to backup or transfer your season passes just like you can backup your contacts on a cell phone...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You could hack it with the zipper, then run 51 killer.

If you are capable, you could move the crypto and any "unique" DirecTV chips over.


----------



## weinberk (Jun 12, 2001)

pato513 said:


> Ok, so I have a DT TiVo that died after a bad lightening storm. I already tried replacing the PS with no change. I threw the HD in my PC and the HD is fine.
> 
> So here is my question, if I buy a new DT TiVo that is the same model, can I throw my old HD in the new unit? I know the recorded programs are encrypted but I don't really care about them. What I want to keep are the season passes. My wife had like 20 or more season passes and I'm sick of hearing about it. Is there anyway to swap the HDs, and have this work?
> 
> ...


I don't know if you're still looking for an answer to this, but I believe you >>should<< be ok moving a non-damaged drive with a non-damaged image into the identical hardware.

Unfortunately, I'm now in the same boat after a power failure. The drive is fine, but the dtivo won't power on with a drive connected. Disconnect the drive and it goes to the gray screen and hangs (since there is no hdd).


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

weinberk said:


> I don't know if you're still looking for an answer to this, but I believe you >>should<< be ok moving a non-damaged drive with a non-damaged image into the identical hardware.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm now in the same boat after a power failure. The drive is fine, but the dtivo won't power on with a drive connected. Disconnect the drive and it goes to the gray screen and hangs (since there is no hdd).


Hm. Funny. Maybe something happened to the PS and now it won't support the power draw of the HDD. Try this: leave the IDE connector attached, but power the HDD from an external supply. See if it boots this way (power the HDD first, and the TiVo after). If it does, you may need a new PS. If it doesn't, then it's likely something wrong with the mobo.


----------



## weinberk (Jun 12, 2001)

stamasd said:


> Hm. Funny. Maybe something happened to the PS and now it won't support the power draw of the HDD. Try this: leave the IDE connector attached, but power the HDD from an external supply. See if it boots this way (power the HDD first, and the TiVo after). If it does, you may need a new PS. If it doesn't, then it's likely something wrong with the mobo.


Thanks for the idea. We think alike - already tried that. No love. Good news is that I've got 2 HD Tivos on the way and a comcast install scheduled. Bye bye directv, hello HD.


----------

